# Just bought a Taurus 709 ss Slim for my wife



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Just picked my wife up a Taurus709 Slim with the stainless slide. Took her home and cleaned and oiled her up. Looks like a pretty decent made pistola. Ordered a Kel tec PF 9 Grip extension so the pinky has a place to rest. Will get to the range soon and let you know how she shoots. Jerry


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats! Let us know how she likes it. I may have to get one of those for my wife.








------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Just got one for myself as well. Nice shooter, good looking. I've been looking at polishing threads over the last few days, now my SS 709 looks like a chrome 709. I really like the new look. Have fun!


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Got your note josser, responded in kind.

I really had to rationalize polishing the slide as I'm not one (yet) to monkey with otherwise reliable weapons. I had polished the barrel on my XD and it came out nice, but took a long time with a dremel. Here's what I've done so far. I bought 2 wheels for my grinder a soft polishing and a firm. Mounted them and started using different polishing "sticks". It took about half an hour and I was seeing good results. At this point I was doing areas that had no other parts attached or that needed to be removed but I had to stop until the slide was taken apart. It turns out the 709 is very similar to Glock when it comes to the mechanicals. Now the slide is stripped, and I finished with my first effort and put it back together.

In the meantime I started looking at everything polishing on google. Youtube vids (not much help there) etc. I found what looks to be one good supplier/info site: http://www.swmetal.com/ they sell all kinds of stuff reasonably with the exception of grinders. Very proud of them. If you want to invest in a grinder, both Sears and Lowes have a variable speed model. I did notice the high priced models at the link above gave way more clearance between the motor and wheels. I had no problems with a standard model.

Somewhere, maybe the link above it was stated that preheating the part to be polished speeds up the process nicely. I discovered when the part I was polishing got hotter, it got smoother, shinier, quicker. Preheat to 150 deg. using your oven. And of course, you'll need gloves to hold onto the part between "heats". I'm practicing now before my final polish. Knives, I polished a couple pair of Channel Lock pliers, etc. All came out very nice. This is something I'm going to explore for awhile. Total investment in consumables like wheels and polish? $25.00 maybe. Good luck.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

twomode said:


> Got your note josser, responded in kind.
> 
> I really had to rationalize polishing the slide as I'm not one (yet) to monkey with otherwise reliable weapons. I had polished the barrel on my XD and it came out nice, but took a long time with a dremel. Here's what I've done so far. I bought 2 wheels for my grinder a soft polishing and a firm. Mounted them and started using different polishing "sticks". It took about half an hour and I was seeing good results. At this point I was doing areas that had no other parts attached or that needed to be removed but I had to stop until the slide was taken apart. It turns out the 709 is very similar to Glock when it comes to the mechanicals. Now the slide is stripped, and I finished with my first effort and put it back together.
> 
> ...


Thanks Twomode, Don't know if I want to go to all that trouble but would like to see the picture when you are done. Wonder how that will affect your Taurus Warrantee since you polished the slide.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

If I ever have a warranty issue I'll contact them then. I did not polish the inside, so I can't see how it would affect the operation, but it is what it is. I'd seen very highly polished slides on another forum and since this gun was probably going to show a little wear from carrying, I figured I had nothing to lose. Anyway here goes a couple pix. I'm going to work on it some more this weekend. There's a couple "soft" spots where it's not as clean as others.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Twomode, That really looks sharp!! Like a whole different gun. Wonder why Taurus doesn't offer it that way, Bet they would sell alot more.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

That looks great! :smt023







------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, I really like it too. The polished look against the black polymer frame works great. You can do this to any surface at all just takes a wide range of talent I don't have. With what I've learned I believe I can make it twice as shiny.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

twomode said:


> Thanks guys, I really like it too. The polished look against the black polymer frame works great. You can do this to any surface at all just takes a wide range of talent I don't have. With what I've learned I believe I can make it twice as shiny.


I am going to see what a metal polishing business in Orlando will polish the outside of my slide for. I wouldn't think it would be too much. Will post when I find out.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

There's a guy on XDtalk forum called "customizedcreationz.com." That's where I got the idea from. His stuff shines like triple chrome plating. He's an armourer, certified on Sigs or Kimbers or some such. Anyway he gets $125 for a slide, $30 for a barrel. If you have a grinder you can buy what you need for less than a barrel. I promise you you can't screw this up doing it yourself. You've got nothing to lose!


----------



## jahpedro (Mar 19, 2010)

That looks great, excellent job:smt023


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

It looks good!! Reminds me of this thread.... http://handgunforums.net/showthread.php?t=21545

If you carry it often, it will require more attention to keep it slick.


----------



## 31Kilo (Sep 8, 2009)

twomode said:


> There's a guy on XDtalk forum called "customizedcreationz.com." That's where I got the idea from. His stuff shines like triple chrome plating. He's an armourer, certified on Sigs or Kimbers or some such. Anyway he gets $125 for a slide, $30 for a barrel. If you have a grinder you can buy what you need for less than a barrel. I promise you you can't screw this up doing it yourself. You've got nothing to lose!


Do tell how you did this , I am a little slow please speak as if you were talking to a child....seriously. Thanks,


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Dude that looks very nice. Good work!!!!

The PT 709 looks nice all shinny like that!

How does this gun shoot? Shinny or not? I am interested in how the gun handles, cycles bullets, accuracy, and recoils. Any reports from the range from anyone?

RCG


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

31kilo, a little further up this thread I posted a brief description but I sure don't mind going further. recoilguy, I'm a big fan of SA's like my XD, but this one has a long trigger pull that I don't like. I traded that for compact size and cost. Takes a little getting used to after spending range time with an AR, XD, G19 then the 709. I'm going to start my next range visit shooting the 709 to see how it (meaning I) does. 

A word, wear eye protection and a cotton respirator mask. New wheels throw off fibres, and the polishing grit too. Both will be up your nose and in your eyes after a few minutes. 

To polish you can use a dremel tool with those tiny little polishing tips or a buffing/polishing wheel mounted on a regular grinding motor and there are also polishing type motors that have long shafts that allow more room around the wheel. I just used my grinder. I bought 2 wheels at Lowes, firm and polish. Near those were 5-6 different sticks of differing grits for a couple bucks each. Bought all of them since I'm learning. Put everything together, and went to work. To shorten the story, disassemble the part to be polished completely. Pick a course grit stick and with the wheel spinning apply some grit to the firm wheel. You'll see the wheel load up. Pick a spot on your part and start polishing against the wheel. The more friction you have the faster you'll see results, and the hotter the part gets. It'll be helpful to have some of those brown cotton gardening gloves. After 1-2 minutes you'll have to reload the wheel with polish. Repeat over the whole part doing 2-3 sq. inches at a time. Once you've done that, it's time for higher gloss.

Go to the other side of the motor where your polish or soft wheel is and apply a softer polish. You'll really see some nice results then. My slide started out matte stainless so I had a little head start over a blued part, but the end result is the same. Don't know if or how much longer a blued part will take. I've only done my XD barrel and guide rod and they came out nice very quickly. And I promise, ANYONE can do this. The learning curve is very very forgiving. 

I almost forgot, I polished a couple pairs of Channel Lock pliers and since then a knife blade or two before going to the 709. Both came out like new chrome within minutes which gave me the confidence to tackle the slide.


----------

